# house of sadness..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2016)

When I went Scotland one thing I really wanted to do was to find my own deep.to be honest I never expected it to happen.but as I we were driving to the hotel after a day of sight seeing we spotted what looked like a derelict bungalow.so I got out too look while missy sat in the car.i saw the front door was open so popped my head in and got a tad excited.so went back the car and said you will love this place.so we went in.after about twenty min the owner walked in.he had a house at back and saw my car nearby.he asked us what we were doing and said taking photos.he said ok that's fair enough.and he started saying we should not be here.then we got chatting and he was telling us it's actually a B&B with residential dwelling and his mother ran it until she passed away,and his sister who lived at the back too had passed away at quite a young age.he said he coiuld not come in the place himself.he then started asking us what we do and that.and he said he liked derelict stuff.but just not this one.he asked then if we would like to come arounf the next day to take photos.we said honestly if you don't want us here we will leave and he replied no honestly it's ok you seem like very nice people.i just want one of my people here who does work for me so you are safe..he then left us to pack our camera stuff up for the evening and just said can you pull the door too on the way out please.so back we went the next day which worked in our favour because it was brighter as the night before was grey and wet.the guy turned up who works for him.and we got chatting to him for ages and then he let us get on.he sat in his truck and waited patiently for us.then as we left he started sealing the place.so if either of you see this as the worker took my user name to have a look.thank you for being so friendly and helpful and taking the time for us to photograph this beautiful place.






















This was the dining area 










The sinkage was quite bad in this kitchen


----------



## andylen (Sep 22, 2016)

Cool place, nice find that one.
Great pictures.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 22, 2016)

As great as I hoped. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 22, 2016)

That is just beautiful Mikey, both the story and the pics. You have breathed some new life into this place with your style and I hope they see this and smile. The colours and textures are so good. You have done a great job here, thanks for sharing this special place with us.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Love those photos sir, absolutely ace.
Nice place and a top report.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you all.it was lovely that he let us come back.such a nice guy who had a lot of time for us


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

What a privilege to be giving access to this little gem Mikey! Great shots with so much to take in.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice post. But, alas the roof has to be repaired or rainwater will seep in and ruin any chances of recovery. Its a nice looking house and can be saved. I noticed a bit of Scots Gaelic in the bedroom "cadil gu math" written on the wall in two bedrooms translates to "Sleep Well".


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2016)

Hell, you can make damp look picturesque, the shots of the clock and the gramophone I enjoyed, another goodun Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Kacy_M (Sep 23, 2016)

What a heart breaking story, and how lovely of the owner to let you have access. Really love the shots, i have such a soft spot for residential spots.


----------



## tazong (Sep 23, 2016)

Thats a lovley report bud - you can see you have taken the time to give those photos the respect it deserves.
cracking job


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 24, 2016)

Another nice little gem you have found Mikey.


----------



## Pilot (Sep 25, 2016)

Not only a great report and pics, but also an object lesson in how to talk to owners who surprise you on a mooch.


----------

